# Golfing in the Philippines



## Simon p (Jan 29, 2021)

Hi Golfers
We are due to relocate soon,
Can anyone advise are the courses just members only if so are there waiting lists or do you have to be invited, also roughly how mush are membership fee's,

I have looked on varies web sites and there are not clear, and on inquiring via email nobody relies as I believe there are closed due to Covid .

Any advise would be great

Cheers

Simon


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Simon p said:


> Hi Golfers
> We are due to relocate soon,
> Can anyone advise are the courses just members only if so are there waiting lists or do you have to be invited, also roughly how mush are membership fee's,
> 
> ...


What area?

Chuck


----------



## Simon p (Jan 29, 2021)

Hi Chuck

Tiaong quezon, 

Cheers

Simon


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Simon p said:


> Hi Chuck
> 
> Tiaong quezon,
> 
> ...


The following is a website for courses in the area, need to contact to see if guest/non members allowed to play.






The top 10 golf courses near Tiaong « HEY GOLF


Find popular golf courses and golf clubs near Tiaong, Quezon. Show reviews, images & opening hours. Reviews: "A community where nature is preserved and life is enjoyed to the fullest. A place not so remote but just an hour drive from the business district of..."




golf.heyplaces.ph





Chuck


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hi Simon 

I played when I was in Cebu city. the course was open to public play. 

art


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey Simon

you better bring your wallet. hahahaha i found most courses there expensive. I don't know how the filipino people afford to play. I guess it is the upper income of people.''

art


----------



## Simon p (Jan 29, 2021)

Hi Art

I have done some research and yes if you pay a daily green fee'e yes expensive,but I am looking to join a club pay annually, and generally that cost comes down a lot, but the clubs I have inquired to have not replied either they are closed or its a secret. 

To be honest I would like to continue golf, but I don't want to drag my clubs half way round the world to find out its a hand shake club and have to be invited or its to expensive.

Cheers

Simon


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Simon

What area are you going to in the Philippines? I was in Davao city when I was playing some golf. It was about 11 years ago and the green fee was like $35 then. Only the upper class can play there in the Philippines. That course did not allow walkers. Ride only. then some require you to have a caddie. If you want to get more info I think you should call the courses in the area you want to go to. Most should speak English. You may never get replies back from online contact. Good Luck.

art


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

The following link will provide membership fees/dues for some courses....the closest to me are Eagle Ridge and Sherwood.






GG&A Club Shares Brokers, Inc.







www.clubshares.net





The following link is for discounted play at courses versus membership.






The Premier Philippines Golf Membership Club Card | GolfPH


The Premier Philippines Golf Membership Club Card | GolfPH




www.golfph.com





Chuck


----------



## Simon p (Jan 29, 2021)

Thank you for the information, its a great help


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

As you can use your SRRV deposit for a golf c!ub subscription it suggests its not cheap.


----------



## Simon p (Jan 29, 2021)

Great Thank you


----------



## Nate5182 (Sep 8, 2020)

Make sure to tip your caddies well. If you’re in Manila I recommend playing at Intramuros. No frills, but the setting is very cool. It’s a public course around the old Spanish walls. When you hit your ball over the fence the local kids are more than happy to sell it back to you or even a whole bag.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Simon p (Jan 29, 2021)

Great information coming Thanks all 

Simon


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey Nate5182

I had the same experience with the kids in Davao city. They tried to sell me whole bag of balls. I kept telling them no. I had extra balls. hahahahha

art


----------



## Simon p (Jan 29, 2021)

Thanks Art


----------



## Nate5182 (Sep 8, 2020)

art1946 said:


> hey Nate5182
> 
> I had the same experience with the kids in Davao city. They tried to sell me whole bag of balls. I kept telling them no. I had extra balls. hahahahha
> 
> art


I actually prefer to buy from them. I’m not much of a golfer so I’m not too precious about the balls I use. Buying from them is cheap and it helps them out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

i forget what they wanted for a bag of golf balls, but it was real cheap. The only problem was none of the balls were what I was use to hitting. They poured them out on the ground for me to see.

art


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

Some things never change.
My school in Sydney in the '60s backed onto a golf course.
First thing we'd do on our lunch break was search for balls that had come over the fence and then find a buyer.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Old golfers never die, just lose their balls.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey Gary---speak for yourself!!! hahahahhahahaa


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

art1946 said:


> hey Gary---speak for yourself!!! hahahahhahahaa


I keep my balls polished


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

The balls these kids tried to sell me the day I was on the golf course was so dirty. They never even washed them. I wipe them down with alcohol, that way they do not get slick. 

art


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

I live on a golf course in Davao, although I don't play. It was closed for a short while last year due to covid, but its operating normally for past few months. As I say, I don't play, but from what I understand playing golf is an expensive hobby, so I think the fees here are very reasonable, roughly P1,000-1,500 a round.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey Hogrider

Yes, golf is an expensive sport. I used to pay over $200 A WEEK to play. Here in the states the green fees range from $20 to $150 a round. Late afternoon is the cheapest time to play. I use to play 4 to 5 days a week. I don't do that anymore. to expensive for me. It isn't to bad in the Philippines to play. Still $20 a round there is still not cheap if a person plays 3 or 4 times a week. Then you have to add cost of driving range and eats.

art


----------



## Shnbd (Mar 15, 2021)

Try checking out Malarayat or Summit Golf Club ..if am not mistaken they are the nearest to your location. GG&A or GW Shares group are membership brokers and can surely find you a good deal. Good Luck. Hope am not too late on this reply.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey simon

As I mentioned before some courses require the golfer to have a caddie with them. the public course I played at was an option to pay for a caddie. the member courses might require a caddie. I would inquire about it.

Another question I was asked at the pro shop had I play golf before. I ask why the question. the shop employee said they did not want people on the course hacking the course up.
art


----------



## Adi11aQ (8 mo ago)

I didn’t know there were places to play golf in the Philippines. It’s good to know, even though I am not a professional player. I just used to play from time to time for five years or so. 
It would be cool to continue to practice this hobby in the Philippines too. I will just need some time to adapt first, and then I will look for a club that would fit my needs more. Do you know any good places to buy golf gear  in the Philippines? I don’t need anything expensive – just basic stuff like a club, a driver and maybe some white clothes for the first time.


----------



## Shnbd (Mar 15, 2021)

Adi11aQ said:


> I didn’t know there were places to play golf in the Philippines. It’s good to know, even though I am not a professional player. I just used to play from time to time for five years or so.
> It would be cool to continue to practice this hobby in the Philippines too. I will just need some time to adapt first, and then I will look for a club that would fit my needs more. Do you know any good places to buy golf gear  in the Philippines? I don’t need anything expensive – just basic stuff like a club, a driver and maybe some white clothes for the first time.


Philippines got great golf courses.. surely you can buy Golf gear through FB market place, Lazada, Shopee or any Golf store in a mall. Best is visit the Golf course near your place of stay and speak to the Club pro or the guy in charge at the driving range.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Simon p said:


> I have looked on varies web sites and there are not clear, and on inquiring via email nobody relies as I believe there are closed due to Covid .


 I believe it depend of almost no Filipino businesses answer! 🤣 
(except real estate brokers plus I have got answers from two other businesses EVER. Not counting automatic nor "no answer the question" answers


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

I only played on public golf courses in Davao city. It was an option to have a caddie. the course I played on was in fairly good condition. I am not sure of the name. I think it was a requirement to have a golf cart. I rented clubs at the pro shop.

I think I played on ( Davao city Golf Course. )

art


----------

